

Cities - tachim
http://paulgraham.com/cities.html

======
SwellJoe
Dupe.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=201373>

------
paulleviss
Yes great cities have always attracted people. May be people find the life
more convenient compared to under developed and developing cities.

